# Salary Advise



## aki3978 (Apr 19, 2010)

Hi,

I'm in the process of negotiating my salary for a job prospect in Singapore.
I will be moving in from India accompanied by my wife & a toddler kid.

Any updates on the following charges for me to arrive at good salary figure

Accommodation Rent (1BHK) - with moderate travel distance from Suntec
Utility bills (House Electricity / Water / Internet / Cable TV etc)
Transport
Food
Utilities (Mobile etc)
Any others that I should consider.

Please advise.


----------



## lorgnette (Dec 19, 2010)

Accommodation Rent (1BHK) - within moderate travel distance from Suntec
almost anywhere is close to the city -- we are a small island--however a studio costs higher living in the vicinity of suntec, approx 1.5k to 2.2k with tiny kichenette or you can pick a 2 bedroom apartment further from city
Utility bills (House Electricity / Water / Internet / Cable TV etc) 
you will need AC if you stay near suntec built up areas- approx 500-800/mth 
Transport
public transit- mrt, buses are minimum/lowest cost in this budget.
Food
indian food prices differ considerably from western, cook in vs cook out varies significantly as well depends on your choices 
Utilities (Mobile etc)
depends on speeds/plans etc

hope it helps


----------



## aki3978 (Apr 19, 2010)

Thanks Lorgnette.

Anyone with some more details please.
For food you can consider Indian food with cook-in OR eating at budget food-courts


----------



## simonsays (Feb 11, 2009)

aki3978 said:


> Thanks Lorgnette.
> 
> Anyone with some more details please.
> For food you can consider Indian food with cook-in OR eating at budget food-courts


if you do a bit of search on this forum, you may find this has been discussed many times .. i.e. cost of living and food ..


----------

